

The McGurk Effect - john_horton
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McGurk_Effect

======
keithnoizu
If you want to take it up a notch, my mother with an auditory deficit
(<http://specialed.about.com/cs/iep/a/auditorydeficit.htm>) hear's the same
sound despite changes in phenome being shown.

------
john_horton
Here's the video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-lN8vWm3m0>

------
keithnoizu
That is pretty fascinating actually.

